# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Πως εκοψα τα χαπια και Ανθοιάματα η ομοιοπαθητικη η κατι εναλλακτικο πηρε κανεις?

## persefoni78

Γεια σας. Είναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω εδω αν και παρακολουθω καιρο τις συζητησεις σας. Πασχω και γω απο τις γνωστες σας κρισεις πανικου και φοβους εδω και 15 χρονια. Τα πρωτα χρονια δεν ηξερα καν τι ηταν αυτα τα τρελα που παθαινα και πηγαινα σε γιατρους για να βρω τι παθολογικο ειχα οπως νομιζα, οπως και εσεις. Καρδιολογο, παθολογογο μεχρι και ορθοπεδικο, μηπως εφταιγε το αυχενικο μου. Το περιεργο ηταν οτι κανεις απο αυτους τους γιατρους δεν ηξερε να μου πει οτι αυτα ηταν ψυχολογικα. Και σε νευρολογο που χα παει τοτε ουτε αυτος ηξερε και μαλιστα δε θα ξεχασω που με ρωτησε "γιατι τα παθαινω". Ολοι ασχετοι ηταν! Ιντερνετ δεν υπηρχε τοτε να ενημερωθω και κανεις γνωστος μου δεν βιωνε κατι παρομοιο. Νομιζα πραγματικα οτι μονο εγω υπεφερα απο κατι τετοιο. Το πιο τραγικο τοτε ηταν οι κρισεις που παθαινα μεσα στον υπνο. Ξυπνουσα αποτομα την νυχτα και βιωνα τα χειροτερα!! (ευτυχως εχω πολλα χρονια να το παθω) Καποια στιγμη μετα απο 9 χρονια, ημουν σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση και πηγα ξανα σε νευρολογο. Αυτη τη φορα καποιος ηξερε να μου πει τι ηταν ολα αυτα που παθαινα τοσα χρονια. Μου εξηγησε οτι πρεπει να απευθυνθω σε ψυχιατρο και για αρχη μου εδωσε τα σεροξατ και λεξοτανιλ. Τα σεροξατ με βοηθησαν στην αρχη αλλα μου προσθεσαν 30 κιλα που ακομα δεν μπορω να ξεφορτωθω. Αλλαξα χαπια, γιατρους. Δε με βοηθησαν ουτε τα χαπια ουτε οι γιατροι ουτε οι υποτιθεμενες ψυχοθεραπειες σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας που εκανα (το να προλαβω να πω οσα με βασανιζουν μεσα σε μια ωρα μονο αγχος με γεμιζε και μαλλον δεν επεσα σε σωστο ανθρωπο γιατι μου προσθεσε και αλλους φοβους και σκεψεις απο το αναλυει τη σχεση με την μανα μου και να με ρωταει αν φοβαμαι τον θανατο). Τα τελευταια που πηρα ηταν τα ladose που του τρεις πρωτους μηνες μου προκαλεσαν πολλες και απανωτες κρισεις. Τελος παντων η ιστορια μου ειναι μεγαλη και τα προβληματα στη ζωη μου τοσα πολλα που δεν χωρανε σε λιγες γραμμες. Οπως και σεις εχω κουραστει και απελπιστει. Εχω να αισθανθω φυσιολογικα και να χω φυσιολογικη ζωη 15 χρονια. Καταλαβα, οπως πριν 7 χρονια μου χε πει εκεινη η νευρολογος που μου πρωτοεδωσε τα σεροξατ, οτι αυτο δεν θα περασει ποτε και θα το συντηρω με χαπια.
Ομως εγω δεν θελω αλλο αυτα τα χαπια που μου βαλαν τοσα κιλα και ουσιαστικα δε με βοηθησαν.
Ψαχνω εδω και καιρο για εναλλακτικες λυσεις. Εχω "φαει" το ιντερνετ και τα βιβλιοπωλεια να βρω κατι να λυσω ως ενα ικανοποιητικο βαθμο τουλαχιστον το προβλημα. Θα σας πω τι με εβγαλε εμενα εδω και εναμιση χρονο απο τα χαπια που τα εκοψα τελικα μονη μου, εκτος απο τα λεξοτανιλ που παιρνω μερικες φορες. Διαβασα ενα βιβλιο που επεσε στα χερια μου σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο που εψαχνα παλι κατι για το θεμα πριν δυο χρονια. Το βιβλιο ειχε θεμα την καταθλιψη και στην αρχη δε το εδωσα πολυ σημασια γιατι εψαχνα βιβλια για κρισεις πανικου. Ομως το αγορασα γιατι μου κινησε λιγο την περιεργεια επειδη εγραφε το πως να νικησεις την καταθλιψη με ιχθυελαια. Σκεφτηκα οτι αν τα ιχθυελαια βοηθαν την καταθλιψη που ειναι προβλημα του εγκεφαλου, γιατι να μην βοηθησουν και τις κρισεις. Εξαλλου ολη αυτη η κατασταση στη ζωη μου λογικο ειναι οτι με ριχνει σε καταθλιψη. Λοιπον το διαβασα ολο. Ξεκινησα να παιρνω δυο γραμμαρια καθαρο Επα την ημερα. Συμφωνα με το βιβλιο αυτη ειναι η ουσια του ιχθυελαιου που χρειαζεται ο εγκεφαλος. (Καποιος πριν χρονια σε αυτο το φορουμ ειχε ανοιξει θεμα με αυτο, σε ενα ψαξιμο που εκανα οταν αγορασα το βιβλιο). Σε εξι μηνες η ζωη μου αλλαξε αρκετα, αν και το βιβλιο λεει οτι η καταθλιψη φευγει σε ενα δυο μηνες και στην αρχη ειχα απογοητευτει που δεν εβλεπα αλλαγες. Ομως συνεχισα να τα παιρνω. Εξαλλου δε θα με βλαπταν.Βοηθουν και στην καρδια και σε αλλα προβληματα του οργανισμου.Εκοψα σταδιακα τα χαπια απο μονη μου γιατι ενιωθα καλυτερα. Αρχισα να θελω να βγαινω, κατι που απεφευγα απο τον φοβο του πανικου και πριν δε μπορουσα να παω ουτε 100 μετρα απο το σπιτι, να χω καλυτερη διαθεση και οι κρισεις σταματησαν. Πραγματικα για μενα αυτο το βιβλιο ηταν σωτηριο. Τα συμληρωματα αυτα κοστιζουν αρκετα αλλα το κακο που κανουν τα χαπια ειναι χειροτερο. Εκανα βλακεια και μετα απο καιρο μειωσα την δοση επειδη ενιωθα καλα, με αποτελεσμα να αρχισω παλι να χω καποια προβληματακια και τωρα την ξανανεβασα. Διαβασα στο ιντερνετ και για το μαγννησιο οτι βοηθαει στην καταθλιψη και το αγχος γιατι λεει οι ανθρωποι που ειναι σε μονιμο αγχος, πεφτουν τα επιπεδα μαγνησιου και ενα μηνα τωρα παιρνω και απο αυτο μαζι με αλλες βιταμινες, Β , C. Αυτο που παρατηρησα με το μαγνησιο ειναι οτι κατι μπουκωματα και αισθημα στεναχωριας που ενιωθα στην αριστερη πλευρα και μου προκαλουσαν προβλημα ειδικα οταν ξαπλωνα για υπνο, σταματησαν. Βασικα ολα αυτα που κανω για τον εαυτο μου τα γραφω εδω γιατι ολοι εδω βοηθεια ψαχνουμε και ισως καποιος βοηθηθει απο αυτα που εψαξα και δοκιμαζω. Δεν λεω οτι οποιος παρει ιχθυελαια η βιταμινες θα βοηθηθει αλλα σε μενα επιασε αρκετα. Και ελπιζω να μην ξαναχρειαστω αντικαταθλιπτικα που δε μου προσφεραν εμενα προσωπικα καμμια βοηθεια παρα μονο προβληματα. Ουτε ειμαι τελειως καλα οπως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι που μπορουν να εργαστουν και δε βιωνουν το φοβο του πανικου. Υπαρχει μεσα μου ο φοβος και γι αυτο δε λειπουν απο την τσαντα μου ποτε τα λεξοτανιλ. Γι αυτο και συνεχιζω και το ψαχνω.
Τωρα αρχισα να ψαχνω για τα ανθοιαματα και την ομοιοπαθητικη. Εχω κανει μεγαλη αναζητηση για τα ανθοιαματα και θα τα δοκιμασω.Ειχα ξαναπαρει παλια για λιγο καιρο αλλα ημουν με τις κρισεις απο το ladose και δεν με βοηθησαν. Ισως δεν ηταν τα σωστα για μενα η ημουν πολυ χαλια για να κανουν κατι. Απλα ηθελα να μαθω αν καποιος τα δοκιμασε και την εμπειρια του. Αναρωτιεμαι αν θα βοηθουσαν λιγο στους φοβους αν και ξερω οτι δεν ειναι αρκετα ισχυρα. Για την ομοιοπαθητικη το σκεφτομαι. Αυτο που με φοβηζει ειναι μην μου ξαναφερουν κρισεις, γιατι απο τι ξερω στην αρχη επαναφερουν το προβλημα σε εξαρση για να σε θεραπευσουν και δεν αντεχω να ξαναπαθω αλλες απανωτες κρισεις οπως παθαινα με τα ladose. Μιλησα με εναν ομοιοπαθητικο στο τηλεφωνο που με καταρακωσε γιατι μου πε οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι βαθυ και αυτο φαινεται επειδη δεν με βοηθησαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα :Confused:  :Frown: , αρα τα ομοιοπαθητικα δεν θα μου κανουν τιποτα και δεν ηθελε να με αναλλαβει.!!
Αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια με ανθοιαματα η ομοιοπαθητικη η κατι αλλο εναλλακτικο που να τον βοηθησε, παρακαλω περιμενω γνωμες και να το συζητησουμε. Τα ψαχνω ολα :Smile: 
Και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια οπως και εσεις.
Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πέρσι γειά σου. Όπως και σωστά το αντιλήφθηκες, τα φάρμακα συνήθως δεν αντιμετωπίζουν την αιτία του κάθε προβλήματος(νόμος αίτιο-αποτέλεσμα), αλλά μειώνουν την ένταση των συμπτωμάτων και τα κουκουλώνουν προσωρινά. Επομένως, μετά την διακοπή της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής, η οποία δεν συνοδεύεται κι από την ανάλογη αλλαγή στην αντίληψη του τρόπου ζωής, τα συμπτώματα αργά ή γρήγορα εμφανίζονται ξανά ίσως και με μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι και το διαπίστωσες κι ίδια, ότι αντιμετωπίζεις κι όλα τα προβλήματα από τις παρενέργειες τους, στην περίπτωσή σου το πρόβλημα της παχυσαρκίας.
Συμφωνώ με την στροφή σου σε άλλες μεθόδους θεραπείας, τις λεγόμενες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, που αντιμετωπίζουν τον οργανισμό ολιστικά, γιατί σίγουρα όλες οι ασθένειες είναι ψυχοσωματικές "νοσεί το σώμα, νοσεί και η ψυχή" και τ' αντίστροφο. Διαδικτυακά μπορείς να βρεις σχετικά αρκετό υλικό. Αναφέρεις τα ιχθυέλαια ή αλλιώς τα Ω3, για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης και όχι μόνο. Βοηθάνε σ' ένα σωρό άλλα προβλήματα υγείας π.χ. πόνους στις αρθρώσεις, χοληστερίνη, επιδερμίδα κ.λπ. Ο ιατροφιλόσοφος και πατέρας της ιατρικής Ιπποκράτης έλεγε "το φάρμακό σου νάναι η τροφή σου", "είμαστε ό,τι τρώμε και σκεπτόμαστε", "καλύτερο το προλαμβάνειν παρά το θεραπεύειν"
Έχεις δίκιο να λες ότι δεν βλέπεις άμεσα βελτίωση από τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αλλά επειδή δεν βλάπτουν η λήψη τους μπορεί νάναι μακροχρόνια. Άποψή μου είναι να χρησιμοποιείς πολυβιταμίνη αντί για μεμονωμένες βιταμίνες .Το γεγονός τώρα, ότι διαβάζεις σίγουρα σε βοηθάει να κάνεις πράξη όλη αυτή την σωτήρια γνώση. Ποιό είναι αλήθεια το βιβλίο;
Κοίτα στο διαδίκτυο περί "οικολογικής ιατρικής" κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις την εναλλακτική λύση που ψάχνεις. Αν θες να το δεις με ομοιοπαθητική, επειδή σου είπε αυτός που απευθύνθηκες ότι δεν σ' αναλαμβάνει δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά ότι δεν θα σ' αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος.
Όσον αφορά τώρα τα ανθοϊάματα ένα πολύ καλό που αφορά θέματα ψυχισμού είναι το rescue remedy, αν και λίγο ακριβούτσικο.

----------


## persefoni78

Γεια σου Μαρκελα. Συμφωνω σε ολα οσα λες. Ειναι γεγονος οτι σε προβληματα κρισεων πανικου, φοβων, καταθλιψης,σχιζοφρενειας κτλ. και σε πολλες αλλες παθησεις τα φαρμακα απλα κουκουλωνουν το προβλημα, σε ανακουφιζουν προσωρινα και μολις τα κοψεις εχεις παλι τα ιδια. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειδα τουλαχιστον εστω αυτο το "κουκουλωμα" παρα μονο προβληματα μου φερανε. Στα εξι χρονια που πηρα διαφορα τετοια ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα μονο για λιγους μηνες στην αρχη και μετα οσα δοκιμασα δεν κανανε τιποτα αλλα μαλιστα μου προκαλουσαν και κρισεις. Σκεφτομαι τωρα οτι τα λενε αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι η βασικη τους χρηση ειναι για καταθλιψη και απλα τα χρησιμοποιουν και σε κρισεις πανικου. Εγω οσα χρονια τα παιρνα δεν ειδα να αλλαξε λιγο η διαθεση μου προς το καλυτερο. Πως να περασουν κρισεις και φοβοι με ενα φαρμακο που δεν μπορει να βοηθησει ουτε καν στο προβλημα για το οποιο φτιαχτηκε. Παντως απο τι ξερω στο θεμα των κρισεων πανικου, δε γνωριζουν την ακριβη αιτια του προβληματος. Γι αυτο και δε μπορουν να το θεραπευσουν. Δεν ειναι μονο ψυχολογικο το αιτιο. Υπαρχουν και οργανικοι παραγοντες. Απλα συμβαινει κατι στη ζωη του ατομου, οπως πιεση απο δουλεια η ενα τραυματικο γεγονος και το προβλημα εμφανιζεται. Υπαρχει προδιαθεση. Ξεκινησα τα ωμεγα 3 για θεραπεια κρισεων πανικου με τη λογικη οτι αφου οι γιατροι δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικα για τον πανικο, τοτε αν και τα ιχθυελαια θεραπευουν την καταθλιψη θα βοηθησουν και στον πανικο. Το βιβλιο που διαβασα ειναι το " Νικηστε την καταθλιψη" εκδοσεις Διοπτρα. Οσο για τις πολυβιταμινες που λες, οι ποσοτητες μαγνησιου πχ. που χρειαζομαι καθημερινα δε θα μπορουσα να την παρω απο πολυβιταμινη γιατι εχουν ελαχιστες δοσεις. Η η βιταμινη C που κανει καλο στο αγχος και που χανετε αρκετη λογω στρες, δεν υπαρχει αρκετη στην πολυβιταμινη και ετσι χρειαζομαι ξεχωριστα συμπληρωματα δυστυχως. Ειναι και πολυεξοδο φυσικα και κουραστικο γιατι πρεπει να θυμαμαι να τα παιρνω. Το resque remedy μπορει να το αγορασω. Η φαρμακοποιος το παιρνει και μου πε οτι σου δινει μια αισθηση χαλαρωτητας. Μηπως το χεις δοκιμασει? Παντως πιστευω οτι απο οτιδηποτε και αν πασχεις, ακομη και για οδοντιατρο να ειναι, πρεπει να βρεις σωστο ανθρωπο που να μπορει να σε εμψυχωσει και να σε καταλαβει. Αλλα ειναι δυσκολο. Δεν εχουν την υπομονη να ασχοληθουν μαζι σου.

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου Περσεφονη.
Λοιπον εγω δεν εχω παρει φαρμακα μεχρι στιγμης αλλα εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα σκευασματα.Κυριως βαλεριανα και το rescue remedy.
Δεν ειδα καποια βελτιωση.Και τα δυο βοηθουσαν στο να χαλαρωσει το σωμα μου αλλα οι ιδεοληψιες και ο πανικος παρεμεναν.Ηταν καπως σαν να παθαινω κριση πανικου χωρις ομως τα σωματικα συμπτωματα.
Τωρα σε σχεση με τις βιταμινες και τα ανοργανα στοιχεια εχω παρατηρησει και εγω οτι βοηθαν αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι καλυτερα να τα παιρνεις απο την φυσικη τους πηγη παρα απο σκευασματα απο το φαρμακειο.

----------


## persefoni78

Γεια σου betelgeuse. Δυστυχως εμενα η βαλεριανα δε με ηρεμη καθολου.Βιταμινες και μεταλλα βεβαιως και θα ηταν καλυτερα να τα παρεις απο τις τροφες αλλα οι ποσοτητες που χρειαζονται για θεραπευτικους σκοπους ειναι μεγαλες οποτε θα πρεπει ολη μερα να τρωμε φρουτα και τις καταλληλες τροφες σε ποσοτητες για να τις παρουμε. Εξαλλου μη νομιζεις οτι οι τροφες και τα φρουτα εχουν οσα απαραιτητα συστατικα θα πρεπε. Τα φαρμακα που ριχνουν στα φυτα καταστρεφει πολλα συστατικα τους δυστυχως.

----------


## POP

Περσεφονη μου καλημερα!Διαβασα τις αναζητησεις σου και επειδη και εγω εχω παρει πολλα φαρμακα για τα τελευταια 10 χρονια καταλαβαινω την επιθυμια σου να απεξαρτηθεις.Εμενα η πρωτη μου θεραπεια ηταν με την ομοιοπαθητικη πριν 20 χρονια και ειχα μεινει παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενη.Μην ανησυχεις σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις οπως οι δικες μας τα φαρμακα της ομοιοπαθητικης δεν λειτουργουν αντιθετα για τις πρωτες μερες.Το πολυ πολυ να σου κανουν εναν πονοκεφαλο ο οπιος θα περασει με παυσιπονο.Τουλαχιστον εμενα αυτο μου προκαλεσαν αλλα οπως μου εξηγησε και ο γιατρος μου δεν θα χειροτερευσω.Αυτο συμβαινει σε καποιες θεραπειες αλλα οχι σε ολες και σιγουρα οχι στις δικες μας.Επειδη και γω πηρα πολλα κιλα εχω ξεκινησει παλι ομοιοπαθητικη για ΙΨΔ αλλα ειναι μονο μια βδομαδα που τα παιρνω.Μπορω ομως να πω οτι αισθανομαι καλυτερα.Μου ειπε να μην κοψω αμεσως τα αλλα φαρμακα απλα να τα μειωσω και σιγα σιγα θα τα ξεφορτωθω.Δοκιμασε το δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.Εγω πηγα στο κεντρο ομοιοπαθητικης στο Μαρουσι.Αν θελεις θα μπορουσα να ρωτησω το γιατρο μου για καποιον συναδελφο του στη Θεσσαλονικη που εισαι εσυ.Θα ηθελα αν μπορουσες να μου πεις στοιχεια για το βιβλιο που βρηκες γιατι μου φανηκε πολυ ενδιαφερον.Το ονομα του θα ηθελα για να το αγορασω και εγω.
Τα λεμε..

----------


## persefoni78

Γεια σου POP. Εκανες ομοιοπαθητικη πριν 20 για κρισεις πανικου ? Και τι εγινε τελικα τοτε? Γιατι χρειαστηκε να παρεις και φαρμακα μετα? Τι εννοεις δεν λειτουργουν αντιθετα για τις πρωτες μερες? Δηλαδη μετα ειχες εξαρση του προβληματος? Αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου λιγο γιατι φαινεται οτι η ομοιοπαθητικη σε βοηθησε αλλα μετα χρειαστηκες παλι φαρμακα. Εγω τα χαπια τα κοψα απο μονη μου σιγα σιγα αφου ενιωθα καλυτερα με τα ιχθυελαια. Τωρα προσπαθω να μην παιρνω συχνα αγχολυτικα. Νομιζω οτι η χαζομαρα ηταν οτι μολις ενιωσα καλυτερα μειωσα τα ιχθυελαια, γιατι ενταξει στοιχιζουν κιολας και αρχισα να χω καποια προβληματακια. Εμενα τωρα το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οι φοβοι που εχω για καποια πραγματα. Αυτοι οι φοβοι θα θελα να μειωνονταν. Το ονομα του βιβλιου ειναι "Νικηστε την καταθλιψη" εκδοσεις Διοπτρα. Ο συγγραφεας λεει να μειωσεις τη δοση αν νιωσεις καλυτερα αλλα σε μενα αυτο δεν επιασε.
Ναι θα ηθελα να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου αν ξερει καποιον ομοιπαθητικο που να τον εμπιστευεται εδω. Τι ειδικοτητα εχει ο γιατρος σου. Εγω βασικα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να παω σε ψυχιατρο ομοιοπαθητικο γιατι ενταξει λενε οτι δε παιζει ρολο η ειδικοτητα σε αυτους αλλα ενας ψυχιατρος ομοιοπαθητικος θα καταλαβαινε καλυτερα το προβλημα μου ισως. Το ψαξα και εδω Θεσσαλονικη, αλλα ενας που ηταν και ψυχιατρος με καταρακωσε αν διαβασες καλα το πρωτο post μου.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πέρσι, ανέφερε λίγα πράγματα αν θέλεις, σχετικά με τους φόβους, που έχεις. Τί ακριβώς δηλ. σε φοβίζει; 
Πάντως επειδή διαβάζεις θέλω να σου προτείνω σχετικά με τον φόβο τα βιβλία του Ίρβιν Γιάλομ "Ο δήμιος του έρωτα" και "Στο ντιβάνι". Δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις, αλλά ο Γιάλομ είναι ένας διάσημος ψυχοθεραπευτής και επίτιμος καθηγητής ψυχιατρικής στην Ιατρική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Στάνφορντ των ΗΠΑ.

----------


## persefoni78

Μαρκελα ευχαριστω για τις προτασεις των βιβλιων. Με ενδιαφερουν προτασεις σχετικων βιβλιων. Αυτα που λες τι ακριβως ειναι, θα τα ψαξω στο google βεβαια αλλα εκει δε θα βρω πολλες πληροφοριες. Οσο για τους φοβους μου που με ρωτησες, με αγχωνουν πολλα πραγματα, γενικα αγχωνομαι ευκολα και μου μπαινουν ιδεες,. Πχ ετυχε δυο φορες που εφαγα απο εξω να παθω διαρροια και εμμετο χωρις ομως να φταιει αυτο, ισως ηταν αλλο μικροβιο η ιωση και απο τοτε φοβαμαι να φαω απο εξω και ακομη και τροφες στο σπιτι μου μου μπαινει η ιδεα οτι χαλασαν η οτι ισως με πειραξουν. Αυτο εγινε τωρα τελευταια ενω πριν δεν το σκεφτομουν ποτε ουτε ειχα παθει κατι. Η πχ. ειχα ενα λεμφαδενα πρησμενο και τα χα παιξει απο την σκεψη οτι κατι εχω μεχρι να φυγει. Τελικα εβγαλα ενα εξανθημα στο χειλος και σιγουρα ηταν μικροβιο. Γενικα η μερα μου περναει με αγχος. Εχω γενικευμενο αγχος ανευ λογου. Νιωθω ολο στρες εκει που καθομαι. Ακομη και τωρα που γραφω , αγχος εχω. Το χειροτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι φοβαμαι πολυ οτι εχει σχεση με γιατρους και ιατρικους χωρους. Πχ μου ειναι τρομακτικα δυσκολο να παω σε οδοντιατρο. τωρα εχω εναν φρονιμιτη που ξερω οτι θελει εξαγωγη και δε ξερω πως θα κανω κουραγιο να παω. Φοβαμαι μην λιποθυμισω (εχω λιποθυμισει δυο φορες στη ζωη μου σε γιατρο και δε θελω να το ξαναπαθω) . Για να παω για ενα σφραγισμα παιρνω απο πριν αγχολυτικο και παλι δεν ειμαι ηρεμη. Ολοι αγχωνονται φυσικα στον οδοντιατρο και στους γιατρους αλλα σε μενα ξεπερναει τα ορια. Αποφευγω να κανω ταξιδια γιατι αγχωνομαι. Γενικα ο φοβος μην παθω κριση πανικου δεν ξεπερνιεται και παντα κουβαλαω μαζι μου λεξοτανιλ για να νιωθω σιγουρια. Πριν παρω τα ιχθυελαια και για 6 χρονια που επερνα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δε μπορουσα να παω ουτε ως την γωνια. Εξι μηνες μετα την χρηση ωμεγα 3 αρχισα να βγαινω και παλι οχι οπως ενα νορμαλ ατομο. Ο φοβος μη παθω κατι με κυνηγαει.

----------


## μαρκελα

Για ποια πράγματα λες αρχικά ότι σου είπα, αλλά δεν θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες στο google, δεν το κατάλαβα; 
Θάλεγα επίσης, ότι έστω και γι' αυτογνωσία θάταν καλό να κάνεις γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία, που και οικονομικά συμφέρει γιατί είναι σύντομη και βοηθάει σε περιπτώσεις πανικού.

----------


## persefoni78

Μαρκελα για τα βιβλια που μου πες σε ρωτησα. Για την γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία που λες, εκανα δυο φορες στη ζωη μου αλλα δεν ειχε νοημα. Δε μου αρεσε ουτε βοηθηθηκα. Ηταν μια ωρα καθε βδομαδα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας δημοσιο, η ψυχιατρος (διευθυντρια και καποιου νοσοκομειου μαλιστα) με αγχωνε απο το να κοιταει το ρολοι της οταν τελιωνε η ελαχιστη εκεινη ωρα. Τι να πρωτοπεις μεσα σε μια ωρα και τι να σου πει? Εδω μιλαμε για βιωματα χρονων. Επικεντρωθηκε στη σχεση μου με την μητερα μου. Δε λεω οτι εκανε λαθος αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι αν αλλαξω σταση απεναντι στη μανα μου θα ξεφυγω απο τους φοβους για τους γιατρους. Εξαλλου δεν εχω ασχημη σχεση μαζι της και το προβλημα μου ξεκινησε οταν πηγα πρωτη φορα να εργαστω λογω κακων συνθηκων, πιεσης και κακης συμπεριφορας του αφεντικου μου. Μετα η ψυχιατρος με ρωτουσε συχνα αν φοβαμαι τον θανατο και μου εβαλε περισσοτερες ιδεες στο μυαλο. Ισως δεν επεσα σε σωστο γιατρο. Αν καποιος μου συστηνε καποιον αξιολογο και πανω απο ολα ανθρωπο να με ακουσει, θα πηγαινα να κανω ξανα ψυχοθεραπεια μαλλον. Αλλα ποσο θα στοιχισει και αξιζει τελικα? Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι μονο ψυχολογικα τα αιτια των πανικων και τον φοβων αλλα και καποιας δυσλειτουργιας στον εγκεφαλο. Γι αυτο και συχνα παθαινα κρισεις στα καλα καθουμενα η μεσα στον υπνο. Εσυ Μαρκελα παθαινες κρισεις πανικου?

----------


## μαρκελα

> Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι μονο ψυχολογικα τα αιτια των πανικων και τον φοβων αλλα και καποιας δυσλειτουργιας στον εγκεφαλο.


Αυτή σου η πεποίθηση σε κάνει υποσυνείδητα να εξαρτάσαι από τα φάρμακα, που μόνη σου κατάφερες να κόψεις. Ο φόβος είναι αποτέλεσμα ανασφάλειας. Δεν αντιμετώπισα κρίσεις πανικού, αλλά είχα μια ήπιας μορφής κατάθλιψη, που κάπως την αντιμετώπισα με γνωσιακή.

----------


## PETRAN

Είναι και λόγω δυσλειτουργίας στον εγκέφαλο αλλά και πάλι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει μέσω της σωστής ψυχοθεραπείας, γιατί ο εγκέφαλος σταδιακά αλλάζει με τις εμπειρίες ("συναπτική πλαστικότητα", τα νευρικά κύτταρα αλλάζουν τις συνδέσεις τους με νέα βιώματα-μάθηση. Άλλωστε βιολογικά αυτό είναι η "μνήμη"). Τώρα σου φαίνεται ότι είναι πέρα από τον έλεγχο σου γιατί το άγχος και οι πανικοί έχουν "παγιωθεί". Δηλαδή σου έχουν γίνει τόσο συνήθεια που προκαλούνται "αυτόματα" πλέον όλα αυτά. Σε αυτό βοηθάει η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική-στο να "ξεμάθεις" αυτές τις προβληματικές αντιδράσεις (οπότε σταδιακά αλλάζει καιο εγκέφαλος).

Η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική by the way δεν είναι να μιλάς για την σχέση σου με τους γονείς σου (αυτό ακούγεται πιο πολύ σαν "ψυχοδυναμική"?), αλλά έχει "έκθεση" και άμεση αντιμετώπιση με τους φόβους σου και αλλαγή στον τρόπο αντίληψης και σκέψης. 

Η σωστή θεραπεία εμπεριέχει και πρόκληση πανικών στο γραφείο μαζί με τον θεραπευτή και σε καταστάσεις που σου προκαλούν πανικούς ώστε ο εγκέφαλος σου σταδιακά να τους συνηθίσει (να "απευαισθητοποιηθεί" που λένε) ώστε να μην τους προκαλεί πλέον. Ακούγεται επίπονο αλλά είναι η μόνη δραστική λύση (90% επιτυχία). Επίσης μπορεί να καταστραφολογείς/ η να σκέφτεσαι υπερβολικά κάποιες φορές άθελα σου και στην γνωσιακή μαθαίνεις πότε το κάνεις αυτό και το σταματάς/το αλλάζεις. Στην σωστή γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική παίρνεις και "homework" για το σπίτι δεν είναι μόνο στο γραφείο. Ο θεραπευτής σου βάζει δηλαδή να κάνεις διάφορα πράγματα και μόνη σου έξω από τις συνεδρίες και εσύ καταγράφεις τι αισθάνθηκες για να τα δουλέψεις ακόμα πιο πολύ και στην επόμενη συνεδρία. Βασικά είναι θεραπεία που γίνεται όλη την μέρα και έξω από τις συνεδρίες, προφανώς όπως λες μόνο με συνεδρίες και δυο-τρία λογάκια τι να αλλάξει? 


Ένα καλό βιβλίο 

http://www.books.gr/ViewShopProduct....ductId=4316494

Τα "εναλλακτικά" είναι για συμπλήρωμα πιο πολύ (πιο πολύ σαν "placebo") αλλά κατα την γνώμη μου, δοκίμασε κάτι φαρμακευτικό με λίγες παρενέργειες και αν σου πει κάποιος ομοιοπαθητικός να πάρεις τα ομοιοπαθητικά αλλά όχι φαρμακευτικά, ΜΗΝ το κάνεις. Μόνο αν γίνεται ΟΛΑ μαζί. Τα ανθοιάματα βοηθάνε για χαλάρωση αλλά δεν θεραπεύουν από πανικούς. Ότι κάνεις όμως καλό είναι.

Υπάρχουν και πιο καινούργια αντικαταθλιπτικά από το σεροξάτ με λιγότερες παρενέργειες που είναι ταυτόχρονα πιο ελαφριά και πιο δραστικά (δες εσκιταλοπράμη). Πήγαινε σε ένα καινούργιο ψυχίατρο για να το συζητήσεις (υπάρχουν και κάτι "μαθουσάλες" νευρολόγο-ψυχίατροι" που δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά) και ταυτόχρονα βρες ένα καλό γνωσιακό-συμπεριφορικό θεραπευτή που να κάνει όντως όμως ΓΣΘ όχι να λέει ότι κάνει. Πάρε και το βιβλίο που σου είπα για να πάρεις μια καλή ιδεά και μια πρώτη βοήθεια!

----------


## persefoni78

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου PETRAN και για το βιβλιο. Θα το παρω. Εχεις προσωπικη εμπειρια για το προβλημα? 
Αυτο που λες για τους "μαθουσαλες" νευρολογους ψυχιατρους εχεις δικιο. Πηγα στον καλυτερο της Θεσσαλονικης, περιμενα για να τον δω ωρες μες τη νυχτα, στην κυριολεξια 3 με 4 το πρωι και οχι μονο δε βοηθηθηκα αλλα μου διεγνωσε και μια αγνωστη παθηση που οπου και αν εψαξα και σε ενδοκρινολογο που πηγα και ρωτησα , δεν υπαρχει. Με βαλε και κανα εξετασεις προλακτινης γιατι συμπερανε οτι εχω ενα σπανιο συνδρομο που προκαλεις τους πανικους και τους φοβους. Φυσικα και η προλακτινη μου ηταν καπως αυξημενη απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Αλλα αυτος μου χορηγησε μια μικρη δοση ζολοφτ που δε με επιανε με τιποτα και μου εδωσε και χαπια για μειωση προλακτινης. Το πιο ασχημο ηταν οτι μου υποσχεθηκε οτι με τη θεραπεια του θα γινομουν τελειως καλα. Εφυγα τοσο χαρουμενη απο κει, πραγματικα πιστεψα οτι ειχα αυτο που ελεγε και θα γινομουν καλα. Φυσικα δεν εγινε τιποτα και με τη μικρη δοση ζολοφτ υπεφερα πολυ απο κρισεις. Να του μιλησω στο τηλεφωνο δε γινοταν να του πω οτι τα χαπια δε με βοηθουσαν. Επρεπε να ξανακλεισω ραντεβου που θα ταν σε μηνες να με δεχτει απο τον πολυ κοσμο και να περιμενω ξημερωματα για ωρες.

----------


## PETRAN

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου PETRAN και για το βιβλιο. Θα το παρω. Εχεις προσωπικη εμπειρια για το προβλημα? 
> Αυτο που λες για τους "μαθουσαλες" νευρολογους ψυχιατρους εχεις δικιο. Πηγα στον καλυτερο της Θεσσαλονικης, περιμενα για να τον δω ωρες μες τη νυχτα, στην κυριολεξια 3 με 4 το πρωι και οχι μονο δε βοηθηθηκα αλλα μου διεγνωσε και μια αγνωστη παθηση που οπου και αν εψαξα και σε ενδοκρινολογο που πηγα και ρωτησα , δεν υπαρχει. Με βαλε και κανα εξετασεις προλακτινης γιατι συμπερανε οτι εχω ενα σπανιο συνδρομο που προκαλεις τους πανικους και τους φοβους. Φυσικα και η προλακτινη μου ηταν καπως αυξημενη απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Αλλα αυτος μου χορηγησε μια μικρη δοση ζολοφτ που δε με επιανε με τιποτα και μου εδωσε και χαπια για μειωση προλακτινης. Το πιο ασχημο ηταν οτι μου υποσχεθηκε οτι με τη θεραπεια του θα γινομουν τελειως καλα. Εφυγα τοσο χαρουμενη απο κει, πραγματικα πιστεψα οτι ειχα αυτο που ελεγε και θα γινομουν καλα. Φυσικα δεν εγινε τιποτα και με τη μικρη δοση ζολοφτ υπεφερα πολυ απο κρισεις. Να του μιλησω στο τηλεφωνο δε γινοταν να του πω οτι τα χαπια δε με βοηθουσαν. Επρεπε να ξανακλεισω ραντεβου που θα ταν σε μηνες να με δεχτει απο τον πολυ κοσμο και να περιμενω ξημερωματα για ωρες.




Ναι Περσεφόνη, τα είχα και εγώ όλα αυτά. Από μικρό παιδί με νοσοφοβίες, κάπου στα 21 έπαθα τους πανικούς (με αποπροσωποποίηση-να νιώθεις ότι όλα είναι "ψεύτικα" κάτι πολύ τρομακτικό κλπ.) που τους είχα για λίγα χρόνια και είχα φτάσει στο σημείο να μην μπορώ να βγω έξω. Τελικά το δούλεψα μόνος μου (!) γνωσιακο-συμπεριφορικά το θέμα, όταν π.χ. με έπιανε πανικός δεν έφευγα αλλά καθόμουνα (αυτό είναι το κόλπο για να τους ξεπεράσεις) άρχιζα σιγά σιγά να αναγνωρίζω πως καμια φορά τα σκέφτομαι υπερβολικά κλπ. Τελικά οι πανικοί σταδιακά έφυγαν εντελώς. Είναι μέχρι ο εγκέφαλος σου να συνηθίσει ότι "δεν θα πεθάνει" και για να το συνηθίσει αυτό πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει τους πανικούς face-to-face. Μετά μου έμεινε η νοσοφοβία με ένα γενικευμένο άγχος. Αυτά είναι λίγο πιο "ζόρικα" για να φύγουν αφού είναι κάπως πιο "ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικά". Αυτό βελτιώθηκε με τις ΓΣ τεχνικές που έκανα αλλά και με εσκιταλοπράμη. Επίσης που και που βοηθούσαν και "β-αναστολείς" (π.χ. tenormin). Είναι φάρμακα που δεν δρουν στον εγκέφαλο αλλά στην καρδιά, "μπλοκάρουν" την αδρεναλίνη που φτάνει στην καρδιά και έτσι ρίχνουν τους παλμούς και "ηρεμούν" το σώμα. Και αυτό βοηθάει (γενικά πολύ καλύτερο από το να παίρνεις ζαναξ αφού δεν εθίζουν και μπορείς να τα πάρεις όποτε θες). Κανονικά είναι για υπέρταση αλλά σε μικρή δόση είναι ότι πρέπει για άγχος γι αυτό και τα γράφουν γι αυτό τον λόγο πολλοί γιατροί. Αλλά σε έμπειρο θεραπευτή μπορείς να καταπολεμήσεις όλα τα "νευρωσικά". Καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι συνδιασμός από όλα αυτά. Αλλά βρες έμπειρους ψυχιάτρους (νέους όπως λες όχι της παλιάς φουρνιάς!) και ψυχολόγους που να έχουν ειδικευτεί στην ΓΣΘ (ρώτα τους που έχουν ειδικευτεί μην φοβάσαι, συνήθως είναι 2-4 χρόνια εκπαίδευση σε κάποιο ινστιτούτο γνωσιακής-συμπεριφορικής θεραπείας. Κάποιες φορές και οι ψυχίατροι πλέον έχουν τέτοια εκπαίδευση)

----------


## POP

Περσεφονη μου οταν πρωτοεπαθα κρισεις πανικου επαιρνα ηρεμιστικα τυπου tavor και τετοια για πολυ λιγο διαστημα ομως.Μετα πηγα ομοιοπαθητικη εκανα θεραπεια για 2 χρονια εγινα τελειως καλα και μετα απο συνεννοηση με το γιατρο μου τα σταματησα.Αφου περασαν πριπου 10 χρονια χωρις προβλημα συνεβη κατι πολυ στρεσσογονο στη ζωη μου και αποφασισα να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αντι να παω παλι στην ομοιοπαθητικη.Ψυχοθεραπει  εκανα με ψυχιατρο και ετσι ξεκινησα τα κανονικα φαρμακα χωρις να το πολυσκεφτω γιατι ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο τη γιατρο μου.Αφου ομως περασε ο καιρος,δεν ειδα και σοβαρη διαφορα,τουλαχιστον οχι τοση οση ειχα δει με την ομοιοπαθητικη αποφασισα να επιστρεψω λοιπον στην ομοιοπαθητικη.Ακομα δεν μπορω να σου πω αν εχει αποτελεσμα οπως την πρωτη φορα,ειναι και σοβαροτερα τα θεματα μου τωρα,αλλα ελπιζω πως ολα θα πανε καλα.Σε περιπτωσεις ψυχοσωματικων φαινομενων τα ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα δεν σε κανουν χειροτερα Αυτο εινα σιγουρο.Αν πας σε ομοιοπαθητικο θα στο βεβαιωσει και αυτος.Θα ρωτησω τον γιατρο μου για καποιον στη Θεσσαλονικη και θα σου γραψω.Ο δικος μου ηταν παθολογος στο ΥΓΕΙΑ πριν απο οτι ξερω αλλα μιλαμε για 25 χρονια πριν.Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα γιατρου και οχι ειδικοτητας.Αν ο αλλος το χει..το χει!


> Γεια σου POP. Εκανες ομοιοπαθητικη πριν 20 για κρισεις πανικου ? Και τι εγινε τελικα τοτε? Γιατι χρειαστηκε να παρεις και φαρμακα μετα? Τι εννοεις δεν λειτουργουν αντιθετα για τις πρωτες μερες? Δηλαδη μετα ειχες εξαρση του προβληματος? Αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου λιγο γιατι φαινεται οτι η ομοιοπαθητικη σε βοηθησε αλλα μετα χρειαστηκες παλι φαρμακα. Εγω τα χαπια τα κοψα απο μονη μου σιγα σιγα αφου ενιωθα καλυτερα με τα ιχθυελαια. Τωρα προσπαθω να μην παιρνω συχνα αγχολυτικα. Νομιζω οτι η χαζομαρα ηταν οτι μολις ενιωσα καλυτερα μειωσα τα ιχθυελαια, γιατι ενταξει στοιχιζουν κιολας και αρχισα να χω καποια προβληματακια. Εμενα τωρα το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οι φοβοι που εχω για καποια πραγματα. Αυτοι οι φοβοι θα θελα να μειωνονταν. Το ονομα του βιβλιου ειναι "Νικηστε την καταθλιψη" εκδοσεις Διοπτρα. Ο συγγραφεας λεει να μειωσεις τη δοση αν νιωσεις καλυτερα αλλα σε μενα αυτο δεν επιασε.
> Ναι θα ηθελα να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου αν ξερει καποιον ομοιπαθητικο που να τον εμπιστευεται εδω. Τι ειδικοτητα εχει ο γιατρος σου. Εγω βασικα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να παω σε ψυχιατρο ομοιοπαθητικο γιατι ενταξει λενε οτι δε παιζει ρολο η ειδικοτητα σε αυτους αλλα ενας ψυχιατρος ομοιοπαθητικος θα καταλαβαινε καλυτερα το προβλημα μου ισως. Το ψαξα και εδω Θεσσαλονικη, αλλα ενας που ηταν και ψυχιατρος με καταρακωσε αν διαβασες καλα το πρωτο post μου.

----------


## Joann

> Αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια με ανθοιαματα η ομοιοπαθητικη η κατι αλλο εναλλακτικο που να τον βοηθησε, παρακαλω περιμενω γνωμες και να το συζητησουμε. Τα ψαχνω ολα
> Και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια οπως και εσεις.


persefoni78, καλησπέρα. Από προσωπική εμπειρία θα 'θελα να σου πω ότι τα ανθοϊάματα δεν κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως και τζάμπα θα πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου. Καλύτερα βοηθάει να αγοράσεις μελισσόχορτο (βότανο) από ένα μαγαζί βιολογικών, να το βράσεις και να το πιεις με άδειο στομάχι. Τα ΕPA και DHA που περιέχουν τα ιχθυέλαια, ναι, συμφωνώ προσωπικά, βοηθούν στη βελτίωση της διάθεσης. Παραθέτω
http://www.fish-oils.com/el/uses-of-...order_114.html

----------


## μαρκελα

> Αν καποιος μου συστηνε καποιον αξιολογο και πανω απο ολα ανθρωπο να με ακουσει, θα πηγαινα να κανω ξανα ψυχοθεραπεια μαλλον. Αλλα ποσο θα στοιχισει και αξιζει τελικα?


Πέρσι μου ύστερα απ' όλες τις συμβουλές των μελών ιδιαίτερα του PETRAN, αυτό που μένει είναι μια σωστή έρευνα αγοράς με καλή διάθεση από την δική σου μεριά, προς εξεύρεση του κατάλληλου ειδικού.
Στο λέω αυτό όχι πως δεν το ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα απ' τον καθένα, αλλά γιατί κατάλαβα την δυσκολία σου να προσεγγίζεις γενικά τους ειδικούς, ύστερα από κάποιες αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες.
Είμαι της άποψης, ότι αν δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον πάσχοντα π.χ. να τον αποπροσανατολίζει, η λήψη δεύτερης και τρίτης ακόμα γνώμης είναι απαραίτητη, για να βγάλεις τ' απαραίτητα συμπεράσματα και να καταλήξεις.
Δυστυχώς, όλοι οι γιατροί ή όλοι οι ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας δεν είναι όπως πολύ σωστά λες κι εσύ Άνθρωποι.
Ψάξε λοιπόν και σου εύχομαι τώρα πλέον, που και οι αποτυχίες ακόμα σου δώσανε εμπειρία, να βρεις τον Άνθρωπο-λειτουργό, που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## persefoni78

Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις συμβουλες. Διαβαζω και αλλα post σε αυτο το φορουμ και πραγματικα εχω απογοητευτει πολυ. Ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που βρηκαν μονιμη λυση στα προβληματα τους και παλευουν ολοι μια ζωη με χαπια, ψυχοθεραπειες κτλ. Εγω ηδη εχω 15 χρονια. Ημουν πιο αισιοδοξη οταν γραφηκα στο φορουμ και με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω αντι να παρω κουραγιο, επεσε πολυ αυτες τις μερες η ψυχολογια μου. Μου φαινεται οτι μου κανει κακο να διαβαζω εμπειριες αλλων. Τελικα αν σου ρθει αυτη η ατυχια να παθεις "ψυχολογικα προβληματα" δε βγαινεις ποτε απο αυτο το λουκι. Μονο παλευεις μια ζωη. Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι οι επιστημονες δεν εχουν βρει ακομα απο που προερχονται ολα αυτα και να δωσουν μια οριστικη λυση.

----------


## μαρκελα

Μην ξεχνάς, ότι όλη η ζωή μας είναι ένας ασταμάτητος αγώνας και πάντα θα ματώνουμε, για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω.
Μην επηρεάζεσαι λοιπόν απ' όσα διαβάζεις και μην "πέφτεις", γιατί "το ταξίδι" αυτό μας θέλει στα πόδια μας.
Σε βρίσκω υπερευαίσθητη κι αυτό εξηγεί κιόλας, το γιατί υποφέρεις ίσως περισσότερο.
Οριστικές και μαγικές λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν! Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα κι αποτελεί και τίτλο ενός παλαιότερου βιβλίου είναι:
" ΓΙΝΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ " κι έτσι θα δώσεις εσύ τις λύσεις σου!
Από δω και πέρα νάχεις μόνο χαρές!

----------


## persefoni78

Μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις λιγα πραγματα για το βιβλιο που προτεινεις. Το ειδα στο google. Λεει για την χλωροφυλλη και συνταγες απο οτι διαβασα στην περιγραφη.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πέρσι μου, το συγκεκριμένο τόχα κάνει δώρο σε κάποια συνάδελφο!
Να πω την αλήθεια μου δεν τόχω διαβάσει εγώ, αλλά μούχε κάνει πολύ εντύπωση ο τίτλος του.
Μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή, που το ανέφερα στον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου, μούχε πει κι εκείνος ότι έτσι χρειάζεται, να γίνει.
Να γίνουμε δηλ. τελικά γιατροί του εαυτού μας!
Μπορείς ίσως να το βρεις και σε κάποιο κατάστημα που πουλάει βιολογικά προϊόντα.
Εσένα στο ανέφερα μόνο για τον τίτλο του, όταν αναρωτήθηκες γιατί οι επιστήμονες δεν δίνουν μια οριστική λύση.

----------


## litsa13

Το βιβλίο "Γίνε γιατρός του εαυτού σου" το έχω διαβάσει.
Συμφωναν με αυτο μπορεις να θεραπευσεις τα πάντα μονο με την διατροφή.
Βασιζεται πολύ στις ωμες τροφες και στην χλωροφύλη για αποτοξίνωση.
Εδώ γράφει αναλυτικα για το βιβλίο
http://www.dromostherapeia.gr/protei...aitou-sou.html

----------


## mayia

Δεν ήθελε να σε αναλάβει γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύ?Απ'ότι ξέρω δεν είναι αυτή η φιλοσοφία της ομοιοπαθητικής...η ομοιοπαθητική βγάζει πράγματα που είναι κριμένα βαθιά μέσα μας,γι'αυτό ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να σε αναλάβει. Το ότι δεν σε έπιασαν τα χημικά σκευάσματα δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό..δεν κάνουν για όλους,στο κάτω κάτω σκοπός τους είναι να κρύψουν το αποτέλεσμα κι όχι να προβάλουν το αίτιο. Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα από ιατρική αλλά θα σου πρότινα να συμβουλευτείς κι άλλον ομοιοπαθητικό. Μόνο να ξέρεις ότι ότι κι αν κάνεις θέλει θέληση για να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου...και δεν εννοώ να το πολεμάς ,γιατί πολλοί κάνουν αυτό το λάθος ,αλλά να το κατανοείς. Εγώ έχω κάνει ομοιοπαθητική και με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά εκτός από κάποιες περιόδους που η ίδια αρνούμουν να βοηθηθώ (σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ούτε τα zoloft ούτε τα xanax έκαναν τίποτα) Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλό που πήρες μόνη σου την πρωτοβουλία να ξεκινήσεις κάτι εναλλακτικό και ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσεις. Επίσης κάποια στιγμή (καλύτερα όχι τώρα που έχεις πολύ ένταση) θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις και reike. Ψάξε το λίγο ¨)

----------


## Lara

Παιδιά υπάρχει και η Ραδιολα.Ψαξτε το.Μου άρεσαν πολύ αυτά που γράφετε μπράβο

----------


## Lara

Παιδιά εγώ έχω κατάθλιψη.Τι να πάρω;

----------


## Macgyver

> Να γίνουμε δηλ. τελικά γιατροί του εαυτού μας!
> .


Μαρκελα μου , εγω αυτο εκανα , ενω γυρναγα απο ψυχιατρο σε ψυχιατρο , για την κτθλψη μου , η οποια δεν ειχε προφανες αιτιο , αφου ετσι ειναι η φυση της ασθενειας , δοκιμασα ολα ταντικαταθλιπτικα , ημουν εθισμενος σε 9 ζαναξ την μερα με αλκοολ , για να ανακουφιζομαι, παντα ομως διατηρουσα την ελπιδα μου , μετα απο 15 χρ. κλεισουρας/αποσυρσης / ανηδονιας στα παντα , αιφνης συνηλθα , εκοψα και τα ζαναξ σε 2 μηνες , και πλεον αισθανομαι αρκετα καλα ........αισθανομαι λες και ξαναγεννηθηκα .......

----------

